# folding library chair



## Gpaw (Jan 16, 2011)

I had a book a long time ago (before the tornado hit ) with a folding library chair/kitchen chair plan.
It was made with 1×4 only with straight lines. Can any one help with the name of the book/or plans.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Are you referring to the one that folds out into a step ladder? If so it may take a couple of days to go through my files to find it.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

i know the one greg's talking about, i've seen it called a "franklin library chair". that might help with your search.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Does this help?









Not a measure drawing, but you could almost build one from the picture


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my…. found one right here on LJ.

When you click away to the article on Mother Earth News, you may see fuzzy pictures. Click on them and they get larger and clear.


----------



## Gpaw (Jan 16, 2011)

that is right ,it folds in to a step ladder. the one I am looking for uses 1×4 only with end cuts only just plan Jane. Good plane for a youth class.


----------



## nbaxley (Jun 13, 2014)

This is a pretty old post, but Joey, I wonder if you ever found a simple plan like you mentioned. I'm looking to build one with my son for 4H this summer.

Thanks!


----------

